# Kontakt Script For Hammer On, Pull Off, and Trills



## soundsystem1234 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I was wondering if by any chance anyone had any scripts for Kontakt that would allow for the following....

Hammer On
Pull Off
Trills
Tapping

For use with stringed instruments such as guitar and bass.
I haven't really been able to find anything that covers any of the above articulations.
I unfortunately do not know how to write scripts.
I have been able to find some resources of how to script and I am planning on getting into learning more about it, I am hoping the scripts that people provide me will help me learn a little bit more.

Any help is appreciated
Thank You


----------



## Kleven1111 (Aug 20, 2013)

Check out Orangetree Samples: Mind Control.
www.orangetreesamples.com


----------



## soundsystem1234 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thank you for your response,

I have looked into this in the past.
I was hoping to get to see more user created scripts from the forum if possible.

Thanks Again


----------



## mk282 (Aug 31, 2013)

And pay nothing? What you want are not really generic scripts that can be applied at random to any instrument you do in Kontakt... this needs to be done on individual basis, which is usually done for cash, not from good will of people from some forum.


----------



## soundsystem1234 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your opinion, and attempting to belittle me and my thread.

I was really just looking for a script to work with and maybe to learn from.
I was not aware that such a script would have to be created specifically for each individual instrument. As I mentioned I do not know how to write scripts yet, so I don't always know how simple or how complex certain scripts will be.

Also just a different perspective from your opinion, if you take a look around there are hundreds if not thousands of scripts around that people write for free, there are tons of free kontakt instruments, there are tons of free vst's, there are tons of samples packs for free, there are tons of songs for free, freeware programs, free helpful comments on forums, etc.
There are some people that create and share things simply because they love to create and share there creations with others just out of sheer good will.
As there are others who require payment for there creations (which is absolutely okay as well, I don't mind paying for something I desire, it just depends how bad I want it).

As I mentioned if anyone had anything they would like to share.
If these scripts are way more complex than I am aware of I apologize.
If no one has anything they would like to share that is fine, I don't remember ever threatening anyone for help.


----------



## Lindon (Sep 4, 2013)

OK, so if you'd been on the forum for a while, or done a comprehensive search, which is probably a good idea before making a request, you'd see the Mario (mk282) is one of the most regular and helpful contributors, including providing lots of free code. Perhaps he was in a rush/stubbed his toe/was half asleep... we all have days. Lets move on...trust me he's a very good guy.

In the couple of years I've been here I dont recall any scripts specifically covering what you are looking for, and they do seem a bit specific, as they are a lot about playing style which is influenced a lot by the sample character itself, sorry.

As to picking up scripting, there's lots of example scripts that you can look thru, not least those shipping with your version of Kontakt. I also suggest you start with a copy of Nils KSP editor as a first step and look at the associated web pages. 

Good luck, and please feel free to post your questions and issues here - I know I do, and I get good responses, quite often from Mario.

LP


----------

